# Hard Water



## Raindrop (Jun 28, 2015)

My water at my house is really hard and has a pH of around 8.4! I've added peat to the filter and black water extract but only brought it down to 8-8.2. My question is should I start using ro water as I can get easily at my local pet store? I currently have a rhom and a blue diamond coming next week! I just don't want them being stressed


----------



## gotbags-10 (Oct 3, 2006)

Raindrop said:


> My water at my house is really hard and has a pH of around 8.4! I've added peat to the filter and black water extract but only brought it down to 8-8.2. My question is should I start using ro water as I can get easily at my local pet store? I currently have a rhom and a blue diamond coming next week! I just don't want them being stressed


If you can easily get RO to dilute then deff do it.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

A stable PH is more important... if your fish are acclimated properly when you get them, and you can keep it at high 7s low 8s you will be fine.


----------

